# Trestle Table for Dining Room



## scopemonkey (Jan 1, 2007)

*Planer Sled Construction*

I have been asked to build a large dining room table for a friend out of some very large pieces of VG fir. The wood has sentimental value for her and has been sitting in her barn for about a decade. We sat down and discussed various design options, and she has decided on a trestle style table using breadboard ends on the top. Sounded like a lot of fun to build, but I immediately ran into the first problem:







</a>(The Problem)!

I only have a small 6" jointer. The boards are 9.5 inches wide and 7 to 8 feet long. So….Time to finally build the planer sled I saw at finewoodworking.com I made mine out of two 8' long pieces of melamine shelving from the local big box store. I cut some grooves and glued/screwed them together with pieces of MDF. I figured the MDF would stay more stable than wood with humidity changes. The supports are adjustable with the wedges, and I cut the corresponding slots for the wedges at the same angle so the wedge doesn't cause the support to tilt. The supports sit on two strips of non-slip stair tread material, which is also attached to the tops of the supports. Rubber "bungee cords" attached to dowels in the ends keep things from falling off. Screws in the ends of the supports keep the wedges in place.








</a>(planer sled construction)!







</a>(adjustable braces)!

The sled came out dead flat and the non-slip material works fantastic. I can push the entire assembly across my makeshift assembly table with just the weight of the board. Now..time to plane (I mean….joint)







</a>(finished sled)!







</a>" title="Ready to Go!" alt="Ready to Go!" />


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

scopemonkey said:


> *Planer Sled Construction*
> 
> I have been asked to build a large dining room table for a friend out of some very large pieces of VG fir. The wood has sentimental value for her and has been sitting in her barn for about a decade. We sat down and discussed various design options, and she has decided on a trestle style table using breadboard ends on the top. Sounded like a lot of fun to build, but I immediately ran into the first problem:
> 
> ...


Looks like a sweet jig. I saw that one in the magazine and figured if I ever needed to face joint an 8' board that this would be the way I would go about it.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

scopemonkey said:


> *Planer Sled Construction*
> 
> I have been asked to build a large dining room table for a friend out of some very large pieces of VG fir. The wood has sentimental value for her and has been sitting in her barn for about a decade. We sat down and discussed various design options, and she has decided on a trestle style table using breadboard ends on the top. Sounded like a lot of fun to build, but I immediately ran into the first problem:
> 
> ...


Good Jig looks super.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

scopemonkey said:


> *Planer Sled Construction*
> 
> I have been asked to build a large dining room table for a friend out of some very large pieces of VG fir. The wood has sentimental value for her and has been sitting in her barn for about a decade. We sat down and discussed various design options, and she has decided on a trestle style table using breadboard ends on the top. Sounded like a lot of fun to build, but I immediately ran into the first problem:
> 
> ...


Looks perfect, but did it work well? We may never know.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

scopemonkey said:


> *Planer Sled Construction*
> 
> I have been asked to build a large dining room table for a friend out of some very large pieces of VG fir. The wood has sentimental value for her and has been sitting in her barn for about a decade. We sat down and discussed various design options, and she has decided on a trestle style table using breadboard ends on the top. Sounded like a lot of fun to build, but I immediately ran into the first problem:
> 
> ...


Saw the video on this jig and have thought of building one myself, but maybe a bit shorter version. Good job on the sled.


----------



## scopemonkey (Jan 1, 2007)

scopemonkey said:


> *Planer Sled Construction*
> 
> I have been asked to build a large dining room table for a friend out of some very large pieces of VG fir. The wood has sentimental value for her and has been sitting in her barn for about a decade. We sat down and discussed various design options, and she has decided on a trestle style table using breadboard ends on the top. Sounded like a lot of fun to build, but I immediately ran into the first problem:
> 
> ...


Stefang….
I will be posting how it works later. Unfortunately, I have to open the doors of my shop to run long pieces through my planer and it has been raining non-stop for a week. Once the weather lets up and I can run it through, I plan on posting the progress of the table build.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

scopemonkey said:


> *Planer Sled Construction*
> 
> I have been asked to build a large dining room table for a friend out of some very large pieces of VG fir. The wood has sentimental value for her and has been sitting in her barn for about a decade. We sat down and discussed various design options, and she has decided on a trestle style table using breadboard ends on the top. Sounded like a lot of fun to build, but I immediately ran into the first problem:
> 
> ...


Sorry, I was just trying to be funny, I have seen the one in FWW so I am sure it will work just fine.You did a great build on it.


----------



## scopemonkey (Jan 1, 2007)

scopemonkey said:


> *Planer Sled Construction*
> 
> I have been asked to build a large dining room table for a friend out of some very large pieces of VG fir. The wood has sentimental value for her and has been sitting in her barn for about a decade. We sat down and discussed various design options, and she has decided on a trestle style table using breadboard ends on the top. Sounded like a lot of fun to build, but I immediately ran into the first problem:
> 
> ...


No offense taken, my friend. I have posted the results of the sled/jointing process in the second part of this blog. The sled worked perfectly and other than the usual bit of snipe at the ends of the boards, they came out great. This sled design really works well. Unfortunately, my wife no longer believes me when I whine that I NEED a larger jointer. Darn!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

scopemonkey said:


> *Planer Sled Construction*
> 
> I have been asked to build a large dining room table for a friend out of some very large pieces of VG fir. The wood has sentimental value for her and has been sitting in her barn for about a decade. We sat down and discussed various design options, and she has decided on a trestle style table using breadboard ends on the top. Sounded like a lot of fun to build, but I immediately ran into the first problem:
> 
> ...


Maybe you should just tell her that you won't be happy until you get one and that you know she wants you to be happy. It's always good to have a back-up plan!


----------



## scopemonkey (Jan 1, 2007)

*Small Jointer: No problem!*

Well, despite 60 MPH wind gusts, downed trees, and frequent showers, we braved the elements and used the planer sled to mill the lumber for the table today. I must say, the sled worked like a charm. The wood came out as flat as I can tell with my straight edge and winding sticks. Final thickness is 1.25" thick. Now on to edge jointing and glue up.








</a>(Jointed and planed)!

Looks pretty flat:







</a>(Edge view)!

The proud table-owner-to-be:







</a>(Proud owner and shop apprentice)!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

scopemonkey said:


> *Small Jointer: No problem!*
> 
> Well, despite 60 MPH wind gusts, downed trees, and frequent showers, we braved the elements and used the planer sled to mill the lumber for the table today. I must say, the sled worked like a charm. The wood came out as flat as I can tell with my straight edge and winding sticks. Final thickness is 1.25" thick. Now on to edge jointing and glue up.
> 
> ...


Nice progress.


----------



## scopemonkey (Jan 1, 2007)

*Top progress*

Unfortunately, the day job had me working all weekend, so I didn't get much shop time. However, I was able to edge joint all the boards, cut the biscuit slots and glue it up. Today, my "apprentice" showed up and we were able to cut it to size, scrape the joint lines flush, and hand plane the ends flat. We then used a router and a simple jig to reference a fence off the ends to cut the tenons for the breadboards.








</a>








</a>

I had one small lapse in concentration and forgot to back up one edge when routing resulting in some significant tear out. I glued most of it back into position, but there will be a bit of a repair. I am getting pretty good at repairs, since I make a lot of mistakes.








</a>

I hope to finish planing the top this week (the ol' #7 is tuned nicely!) and plan on finishing the top next weekend and start on the base.

Stay tuned….


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

scopemonkey said:


> *Top progress*
> 
> Unfortunately, the day job had me working all weekend, so I didn't get much shop time. However, I was able to edge joint all the boards, cut the biscuit slots and glue it up. Today, my "apprentice" showed up and we were able to cut it to size, scrape the joint lines flush, and hand plane the ends flat. We then used a router and a simple jig to reference a fence off the ends to cut the tenons for the breadboards.
> 
> ...


very nice well done blog looking forward to more.


----------



## scopemonkey (Jan 1, 2007)

*Planing, Lots of planing.....*

As the title implies, I finished planing the top flat and smooth. This is the first really big project for my vintage Stanley planes and they performed nicely.








</a>








</a>

I did have some tear out with the #7, but my #4 really did smooth things out. I completed the tenons and mortises for the breadboards.








</a>

We then attached the ends with walnut dowels for a contrasted look. I elongated the holes in the tenon with a palm router and it all came together nicely.

>







</a>

Now I just need to finish planing the breadboards flush to the top.








</a>

Next weekend, I'm taking it to our local door and mill works shop to run it through their 46" wide belt sander. The top is almost done!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

scopemonkey said:


> *Planing, Lots of planing.....*
> 
> As the title implies, I finished planing the top flat and smooth. This is the first really big project for my vintage Stanley planes and they performed nicely.
> 
> ...


Looks like a great fit


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

scopemonkey said:


> *Planing, Lots of planing.....*
> 
> As the title implies, I finished planing the top flat and smooth. This is the first really big project for my vintage Stanley planes and they performed nicely.
> 
> ...


That's a very nice top. Ours is expandable, which means it's not nearly as tight as yours.


----------



## scopemonkey (Jan 1, 2007)

*God & Nature conspiring against me...*

Unfortunately, it has been a while since I did any meaningful work on the table. I was hoping to take the top to a friends workplace to use their widebelt sander, but a family tragedy occurred and I didn't want to impose myself during their time of grief. My daytime job has me working weekends and it has been raining non-stop. Oh, so is life.

Since the last update, I hand planed the ends flush to the top and hand sawed them flush to the edges, then routed a roundover profile around the entire thing. I broke out the belt and RO sander and carefully finished the final sanding.

During all of this, my makeshift assembly table (a very big solid core door and a set of saw horses) collapsed and my hand plane nose dived into the top making a VERY big dent and gouge (the door shifted off the saw horse as I wasn't paying attention during my planing). I steamed the dent back out but there was a significant chunk of wood missing. This was solved with an inlaid walnut dutchman to fix the defect. I then did a symmetric pattern to make it look like a "new design feature." The first coat of oil is on, and looks pretty good so far.








</a>First Coat of Oil








</a>Dutchman & Steam Repair








</a>Breadboard End

The table is as flat as I think I can get it with my hand tools. I start working on the base next. We worked out a design and full scale drawing for the base and I got a 10/4 rough slab of air dried VG fir from my local wood monger. I've made my offerings to the Gods, and hopefully the next phase will go a bit smoother.








</a>As Flat As I Can Make It!








</a>Fresh Wood….








</a>Scale Drawing


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

scopemonkey said:


> *God & Nature conspiring against me...*
> 
> Unfortunately, it has been a while since I did any meaningful work on the table. I was hoping to take the top to a friends workplace to use their widebelt sander, but a family tragedy occurred and I didn't want to impose myself during their time of grief. My daytime job has me working weekends and it has been raining non-stop. Oh, so is life.
> 
> ...


It sure looks great from here tight joinery and cool inlay.


----------



## scopemonkey (Jan 1, 2007)

*Base Dry Fit*

Ok, so it has been a while since I posted an entry. The top is finished and now stored letting the polyurethane cure a bit before I do the final rub out and wax.

I have since turned my attention to the base. The hardest part was making the cross beam. I laminated a piece of walnut between two pieces of VG fir. Once the glue dried, I resawed it in half and cut the mortises for the pegs from the inside using my router and a jig cut at 5 degrees. I then re-glued the two halves together again. I could have tried to chop a tapered mortise through the beam, but I don't think my chisel skills are that good to get an accurate slope with clean sides, etc. This method worked great.








</a>First Dry Fit








</a>Beam Lamination

The feet are simply laminations of VG fir with walnut bottoms. I have buried heavy duty appliance levelers in the feet since the house this is going in is an old farm house that's better than a century old with rather uneven floors.








</a>Feet to be…

The risers are two pieces edge glued. I cut the mortise for the beam on the table saw before gluing them up so that I would get a nice square hole. I used a square piece of mdf in the mortise to keep the pieces from sliding during glue up. Came out nice and even with only glue squeeze out to clean up. Then, it was just a matter of cleaning them up and cutting the tenons for the feet and cross supports. I plan to dowel the tenons, much like the breadboard ends since I expect some movement along such a wide tenon. I put a 1/8 radius bead detail around the mortises to ease the edges a bit. In the pictures, it looks like the beams through tenon and peg are loose, but that's just the round over shadow line.








</a>Pegs in place

I decided to make the pegs out of left over walnut and fir, only this time with the fir in the middle to contrast wiht the beam. It sounds like an artistic touch, but in reality I didn't have a solid piece of walnut left thick enough for the pegs and was too cheap to go back to the wood store for 8/4 stock. They just need to be cut to length and rounded out a bit on the edges and corners.








</a>Tight fit…








</a>Tight, inside and out!

Now, I just have a lot of work to do on the bandsaw. Right now it looks blocky, but there's a lot of detail work ahead. Stay posted….


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

scopemonkey said:


> *Base Dry Fit*
> 
> Ok, so it has been a while since I posted an entry. The top is finished and now stored letting the polyurethane cure a bit before I do the final rub out and wax.
> 
> ...


Very cool! Thanks for posting, and look forward to seeing more of this project….


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

scopemonkey said:


> *Base Dry Fit*
> 
> Ok, so it has been a while since I posted an entry. The top is finished and now stored letting the polyurethane cure a bit before I do the final rub out and wax.
> 
> ...


That's a very nice almost modern take on a classic design! The top is magnificent, and the base is coming along beautifully.


----------



## lakecreek (May 3, 2010)

scopemonkey said:


> *Base Dry Fit*
> 
> Ok, so it has been a while since I posted an entry. The top is finished and now stored letting the polyurethane cure a bit before I do the final rub out and wax.
> 
> ...


Wow! It looks fabulous. The new pictures taken after I left the shop on Saturday are so exciting. I can't wait to start the detail work which will reveal the softer design, perfectly suited to my old house. As the apprentice here and end recipient of this gem of a table, I have relished each day worked in this shop, seeing this project come together entirely by hand joinery. While I know the VG fir was a bit of a pain, we rose above it and with alot of patience have nearly accomplished all our goals, here. For the first project I have ever worked on at this level of craftsmanship it has been a major experience, and am now allowing myself to dream about what I'll do next, using the tools which have been at my disposal here. Every apprentice should learn under these conditions: you haven't used the whip once and the only cuts I have are from the sharp, raw edges of the fir. I call that success for me!


----------



## scopemonkey (Jan 1, 2007)

*Almost there!*

I'm about as good at blogging as I am at woodworking, so I haven't been very good at keeping this going. I have spent the past few weeks working with a bit of vacation thrown in but have got back to work on the trestle table. I am at that stage of a project that I really want to be done with it, so I purposefully slow myself down so I don't make stupid, rushed mistakes.

I cut the curves on the feet, risers, beam, and support arms on the band saw and then did lots of sanding on the spindle sander. The fir is really "chippy" and I had originally planned to pattern route the final curves from my templates, but felt that I might get to much chip out and went with the sander. It did ok with some final hand work.








</a>(Starting to finish)!








</a>

The risers are connected to the feet and support arms with long mortise and tenons which I doweled like a breadboard end to allow for movement.








</a>








</a>

I inlaid large walnut dutchmen on both sides of the beam to match the pattern of the top. Fortunately, one of the cutoffs from the beam had some really nice grain patterns, so I used the scrap for the dutchmen.








</a>








</a>

>







</a>

The pegs have been cut to size and fit quite well. I am amazed at how stable this base is with just the pegs holding it together. There is no racking or wobble at all. I just need to finish the final coats of varnish and next time you see this, it will be posted as a complete project.


----------



## Rob200 (Sep 21, 2009)

scopemonkey said:


> *Almost there!*
> 
> I'm about as good at blogging as I am at woodworking, so I haven't been very good at keeping this going. I have spent the past few weeks working with a bit of vacation thrown in but have got back to work on the trestle table. I am at that stage of a project that I really want to be done with it, so I purposefully slow myself down so I don't make stupid, rushed mistakes.
> 
> ...


love the good work you are doing


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

scopemonkey said:


> *Almost there!*
> 
> I'm about as good at blogging as I am at woodworking, so I haven't been very good at keeping this going. I have spent the past few weeks working with a bit of vacation thrown in but have got back to work on the trestle table. I am at that stage of a project that I really want to be done with it, so I purposefully slow myself down so I don't make stupid, rushed mistakes.
> 
> ...


This looks like quality work.


----------



## cwdance1 (Jun 23, 2009)

scopemonkey said:


> *Almost there!*
> 
> I'm about as good at blogging as I am at woodworking, so I haven't been very good at keeping this going. I have spent the past few weeks working with a bit of vacation thrown in but have got back to work on the trestle table. I am at that stage of a project that I really want to be done with it, so I purposefully slow myself down so I don't make stupid, rushed mistakes.
> 
> ...


what a beautiful table, the craftmanship is wonderful.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

scopemonkey said:


> *Almost there!*
> 
> I'm about as good at blogging as I am at woodworking, so I haven't been very good at keeping this going. I have spent the past few weeks working with a bit of vacation thrown in but have got back to work on the trestle table. I am at that stage of a project that I really want to be done with it, so I purposefully slow myself down so I don't make stupid, rushed mistakes.
> 
> ...


Some nice looking details there! The final piece should look great!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

scopemonkey said:


> *Almost there!*
> 
> I'm about as good at blogging as I am at woodworking, so I haven't been very good at keeping this going. I have spent the past few weeks working with a bit of vacation thrown in but have got back to work on the trestle table. I am at that stage of a project that I really want to be done with it, so I purposefully slow myself down so I don't make stupid, rushed mistakes.
> 
> ...


Could I ask how you afixed the base to the bottom of the table? It's gorgeous, I'm trying to make a natural edged table for my uncle with a trestle bottom any info would be helpful.


----------



## scopemonkey (Jan 1, 2007)

scopemonkey said:


> *Almost there!*
> 
> I'm about as good at blogging as I am at woodworking, so I haven't been very good at keeping this going. I have spent the past few weeks working with a bit of vacation thrown in but have got back to work on the trestle table. I am at that stage of a project that I really want to be done with it, so I purposefully slow myself down so I don't make stupid, rushed mistakes.
> 
> ...


JM2: What I didn't show was the top/bottom of the support arms, so you can't see that I have drilled oversized holes for 1/4-20 machine screws. The underside of the table top will have 1/4-20 inserts and I plan on just screwing the two together with the oversized holes in the arms allowing for movement. I went with the inserts/machine screws over just wood screws since the inserts are more durable and can be glued in with a dab of epoxy on the threads. I didn't think the fir, being as soft as it is, would hold up over time with just wood screws. I'm probably over-thinking this, but I have done that before and it works and holds up well.

Thanks for the comments-it means a lot when it comes from a group of accomplished woodworkers.


----------



## scopemonkey (Jan 1, 2007)

*Finished and Delivered!*

The table is now resting proudly in the dining area of its owner, waiting for its first spaghetti sauce splatter.

I finished the base with my usual round of General Finishes Seal-A-Cell and multiple topcoats of Arm-R-Seal, then rubbed out with wax and steel wool. I connected the top to the base with oversized holes, threaded inserts and 1/4-20 machine screws/lock washers.








</a>(Screw holes)








</a>(Inserts)

As you can see in the pictures, I didn't spend as much time working the underside of the top as I did the topside. I figured that anyone looking at the underside probably had too much to drink and wouldn't notice anyway.

The first marriage of the top to the base went well and immediately invited some chairs and guests.








</a>(Together at last)

Overall, it was a good build and I had fun teaching a bit of woodworking to my "apprentice".








</a>(foot)








</a>(Peg)

As an extra gift, I made a trivet and candle holder out of the cut-off and waste from my over-flowing cut-off bin. Heck, no need to just let it, well, go to waste!








</a>(Delivered & Installed)

Now…onto another project.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

scopemonkey said:


> *Finished and Delivered!*
> 
> The table is now resting proudly in the dining area of its owner, waiting for its first spaghetti sauce splatter.
> 
> ...


looks nice, nice design, like the accent details!


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

scopemonkey said:


> *Finished and Delivered!*
> 
> The table is now resting proudly in the dining area of its owner, waiting for its first spaghetti sauce splatter.
> 
> ...


Beautiful! I like the technology in it.. screw inserts. Thanks for posting


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

scopemonkey said:


> *Finished and Delivered!*
> 
> The table is now resting proudly in the dining area of its owner, waiting for its first spaghetti sauce splatter.
> 
> ...


Very nice table, happy customers too.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

scopemonkey said:


> *Finished and Delivered!*
> 
> The table is now resting proudly in the dining area of its owner, waiting for its first spaghetti sauce splatter.
> 
> ...


Shes a real beaut. Did you get a strong hold with the 1/4-20s.


----------



## scopemonkey (Jan 1, 2007)

scopemonkey said:


> *Finished and Delivered!*
> 
> The table is now resting proudly in the dining area of its owner, waiting for its first spaghetti sauce splatter.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments.

wseand: yes, they hold quite well. Too well, in fact. I had to apply a bit of torque to get them out so I could take it apart again to deliver it. The lock washers really dig in.


----------



## Jason34 (Oct 17, 2008)

scopemonkey said:


> *Finished and Delivered!*
> 
> The table is now resting proudly in the dining area of its owner, waiting for its first spaghetti sauce splatter.
> 
> ...


Great looking table. I agree with Paul about the details.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

scopemonkey said:


> *Finished and Delivered!*
> 
> The table is now resting proudly in the dining area of its owner, waiting for its first spaghetti sauce splatter.
> 
> ...


Thanks GSY, I always put ten more screws than really probably necessary.


----------



## Mx329 (Feb 19, 2008)

scopemonkey said:


> *Finished and Delivered!*
> 
> The table is now resting proudly in the dining area of its owner, waiting for its first spaghetti sauce splatter.
> 
> ...


Beautiful table, really nice job!


----------



## captkerk (Jul 11, 2009)

scopemonkey said:


> *Finished and Delivered!*
> 
> The table is now resting proudly in the dining area of its owner, waiting for its first spaghetti sauce splatter.
> 
> ...


Just found this blog and really like the design and execution of your table. I'm planning to build a trestle table for my family soon and am in the early design phase. I will likely be using this project as an influence on my design. Thanks for posting the process!


----------

